
 Warning sounded on web's future - nickb
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7613201.stm
======
pragmatic
I'm not about to suggest that the super crazy big collider thingie is going to
end the world but it sounds like Sir Tim wants to censor information.

The MPAA is reviled as is every censorship organization. The web grew b/c it
wasn't censored. Now another pointy headed intellectual wants to tell us what
we can and can't see on line.

Witness Russia, China and Eastern Europe where people were told what they can
and cannot see online. How is Sir Tim's proposal different? Because he's
targeting Christians and anti super duper collider kooks?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_they_came..>.

